# Revelate Designs Harness Handlebar system or Salsa Cradle?



## Lundi (Jun 25, 2017)

Can you tighten down the Revelate Harness so it won't swing back and forth?









I like the Salsa cradle because it has the clamp so looks like you can tighten it in position and it won't sway but is more expensive.









Thoughts on either?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

For bikepacking I always prefer soft bags. That means no racks or cradles clamps to the bar. The Salsa cradle probably works fine, but I feel that a soft system can 'give' a bit over rough terrain to absorb impacts, whereas a hard mounted setup will take more abuse. When properly mounted and not overloaded, the Revelate harness will not swing back and forth. You will feel the weight of any handlebar bag and it will affect the bikes handling to some degree. It's best to pack light weight bulky stuff on the bars.

Edit: Forgot to add, I have never used the Salsa Cradle, but own the Revelate Harness and an very happy with it.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't notice any sway. I don't go bombing down single track with it, either, just leisurely touring on roads and rail trail, but I haven't noticed a sway with the Revelate system.
I agree with bikeny that soft systems seem less frail. If something is going to fail on the Revelate system, it seems like it'd start with a tear that hopefully you could notice and address. If something fails on the mount of the Salsa system, it probably means a break, which seems like it would make the system unusable and irreparable. That doesn't mean that the Salsa system is likely to break. I use the Anything Cages, and they seem rock-solid. And I do like the idea that these might move the bag a little distance from the bars. My handlebars get kind of busy with all that stuff attached. However I'm not sure that would functionally benefit anything, and I wonder what it would mean for my accessory pack that lays on top of my handlebar roll.

Also, of course, each system is just a convenient substitute for tying stuff directly to your handlebars, which I've also done. So a failure of the harness system is just an inconvenience. And, again, I don't know of either one to fail, and I don't know of any drawbacks to the Salsa system. I just know that I am happy with the Revelate one, and I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## Lundi (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks. It seemed like the Revelate might swing front to back. I'll take your word, that's the rout I will go. I also like that it has 3 straps vs. 2.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

*no movement*

if you look at the pictures on revelate's site you will see that there is a strap from the harness to the head tube- same as on the sweetroll- i have no swing fore and aft- the revelate stuff is pretty well thought out



Lundi said:


> Thanks. It seemed like the Revelate might swing front to back. I'll take your word, that's the rout I will go. I also like that it has 3 straps vs. 2.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


----------



## tank19 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have not noticed any sway side to side with the harness. I usually load up my front bag with sleeping bag and clothes and a RD Pocket on front with odds and ends. This probably is around 5 lbs of gear. The only problem I have had is that depending on the front suspension setup and size of the bag I have had occasional rubbing when the harness droops to and touches the tire when the suspension compresses. The Salsa harness may solve this problem. It is easily avoidable with a longer skinnier bag than a short fat one.


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

tank,
could you just add more spacers between head tube and harness thus rotating the bag away and up a bit?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Lundi said:


> Thanks. It seemed like the Revelate might swing front to back. I'll take your word, that's the rout I will go. I also like that it has 3 straps vs. 2.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


As threepin said, the Revelate harness, and pretty much every handlebar harness/roll has a strap at the bottom that is attached to either the frame headtube or the fork crown. That eliminates almost all up/down and forward/backward.movement.


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

just finished a 2 night trip where 1 person had the salsa cradle

I was surprised how far out the bag ended up, this caused interference with the levers on his cow chippers, we ended up rotating them down as far as possible to gain a bit of clearance and better steering/balance. I have not used the revelate harness but it looks like mounting and dismounting the bag would be easier and quicker as well. Too the front pocket option and addl set of mounting straps seem like positives



bikeny said:


> As threepin said, the Revelate harness, and pretty much every handlebar harness/roll has a strap at the bottom that is attached to either the frame headtube or the fork crown. That eliminates almost all up/down and forward/backward.movement.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

i have salsa cradle. only one outing with it so far. what i like: very easy to install and remove, it holds bag away from bars and cables. keeps bag away from front wheel. very stable. don't like: does have to be installed, heavier than just straps


----------



## msugma (Jan 21, 2004)

I have the Salsa cradle. (bought the one that comes with the dry bag)

Used it on one 3 day trip so far. Lots of bumpy single track. It was rock solid. I recommend it. 

FYI - it is only compatible, out of the box, with 31.8 handlebars. Not an issue for most, but my buddy bought one and scrambled to come up with a solution to make it work with his smaller diameter handle bars.


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

does the Revelate lean against the headtube or it stays somehow in place?

I really don't like the front load to rub my cables against the headtube


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

ciquta said:


> does the Revelate lean against the headtube or it stays somehow in place?
> 
> I really don't like the front load to rub my cables against the headtube


I've never paid that close attention. Never noticed any rubbing, but, also, I leave enough slack in my cables that the cables go over my harness and bag.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

No, the whole point of the cradle is that it stays in place away from head tube. The "collars" grip the handlebar and you can adjust where you want the cradle to be by rotating arms up/down. There is also channels in arms of cradle to route cables through if wanted.


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

so what's the point of a harness if the load keep leaning against the headtube?!?
a couple of voile straps and... Bob's your Uncle!


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I am also comparing these 2, however with the new Revelate harness. Did you guys see this one?

New Revelate Designs Harness, Trail Tested - BIKEPACKING.com

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/handle-bar/Handlebarharness


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

yep, seems that the system will still tend to slip and eventually lean against headtube. trade off is lighter weight. still, a great option and solid piece of gear.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Blackburns has a strap that goes around the stem and rotates up. I still like the revelate the best. Just not sure it will hold a tent, sleeping bag and matt....


----------



## schaefadelics (Aug 16, 2018)

*Make sure to check diameter of handlebars*

Yep, I ran into the same problem as your friend. Fit my pugsley handlebars just fine, but not my crosscheck. What did your buddy do to solve the problem?



msugma said:


> I have the Salsa cradle. (bought the one that comes with the dry bag)
> 
> Used it on one 3 day trip so far. Lots of bumpy single track. It was rock solid. I recommend it.
> 
> FYI - it is only compatible, out of the box, with 31.8 handlebars. Not an issue for most, but my buddy bought one and scrambled to come up with a solution to make it work with his smaller diameter handle bars.


----------



## schaefadelics (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm trying to find something that will work on both my surly pugsley and cross check. The cross check does not have the 31.8mm that the surly cradle is designed for. I believe the drop bars on the cross check (being an older model) are 26mm.

The Revelate harness looks like it could work as it uses straps, but it is a bit hard to tell from the pictures. Has anyone used the Revelate harness with a smaller diameter bar?


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I personally haven't, but the design of their attachment is such that there should be no problem with either size. I sewed a harness that is likely less flexible with regard to bar size (due to buckle location), and have run it on 25.4 and 31mm bars without any problem.


----------

